# Just had day 21 test ttc #2



## Hayley.m. (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi can any one explain/ help?? I had my progesterone day 21 test 8dpo and got result of 31..?? I have 32 day cycle so ov approx day 18 , is that result good?? Is there any chance of conceiving this month af due next Tuesday 10/02/15 All confusing ?? bet ttc 2 yrs ds 5 yrs old


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Hayley,

I'm sorry I don't have the answers to your specific question but have you tried having a look around the 'diagnosis' boards?
You may find some answers there, plus help and advice from members currently having similar tests.

Diagnosis and index to sub boards:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Fertility Investigations:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=532.0
I wish you all the best and lots of luck  
Anj x


----------



## Hayley.m. (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you I shall have a looksie at thoughts boards.x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

You are very welcome , lots of luck 
x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Quick answer, a result of 31 8DPO does mean that you have ovulated this cycle.  All my progesterone test results have been in the 20s and yet I have been shown to ovulate every month.


----------



## Hayley.m. (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks that's good to know got the Dr's tomora to go through results so maybe I might get some more answers ?? Had really bad wkend hormones all over the place!! Sorry had to have little rant.xx


----------

